# Super Spoodle



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

CAN'T TALK. PEOPLE TO SAVE! BBL!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Get that boy a cape!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw gawd, Carol, that totally made me laugh. I'm going to do that.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL!!!! That is the funniest thing!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Too cute! Vegas is growing like a weed!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Too funny!!! He is really growing!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Its a bird, its a plane, its.............super spoo  Great action shot! 
Love the one with the tennis ball.
I like Precious' expression. She looks like "What you talkin' bout Vegas??"


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

ROFL! That first shot is awesome, great catch. I love Vegas, he looks so full of life and joy.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Flyin Super Poodle in his Cape and surrounded by his Orbs*



Fluffyspoos said:


> CAN'T TALK. PEOPLE TO SAVE! BBL!


I love your 'flyin Poodle'!!!!

Honestly, Vegas need to entered in the Mr. Personality contest. 

*cbrand* is right -- He does need a Super Poodle Cape.

I don't know if any of you noticed the orbs in the last photograph. It was really cool. Vegas has amazing energy around him. (I'm a Reiki Master) I have added a link so you will understand what the orbs mean. What do they mean? Or Google ORBS. You'll see...

Those orbs in his photograph are a very good sign; great energy. Don't laugh too hard... Some say it's inter-dimensional spirits. You have a very special Poodle!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is AMAZING!! Love the photos of him 'flying'! Love HiSociety's explanation about the orbs too. You have one very special poodle there.
_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The orbs in the photo are actually water drops on my camera lense, lol. If you look closely it's actually raining pretty hard, I thought it was cool that it was sunny and raining at the same time so I took him out for some quick shots. I was disappointed that a drop fell RIGHT on my camera lense, but the effect it gave was pretty cool.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That first shot is the perfect illustration of _joy!_ Love it!! Wish I could get the shutter on my camera to capture that move when my boy makes it. Watch out Pegasus, you've got some poodle competition coming at you!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The trick to get a photo like that is to have your dog in bright, natural light. If I didn't, my camera wouldn't only be slow on taking the picture, but it would be blurry too!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> The trick to get a photo like that is to have your dog in bright, natural light. If I didn't, my camera wouldn't only be slow on taking the picture, but it would be blurry too!


_So true. That is why we often have some motion blur in our photos. We tend to go out to play in the evening and there isn't enough light to allow for the fast shutter speed needed to stop action shots._


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh what a kick! Seriously looks like he's taking off! What a great shot.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Ha ha that "flying" shot is priceless!!!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I love it!!! He definitely needs a cape.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> I don't know if any of you noticed the orbs in the last photograph. It was really cool. Vegas has amazing energy around him. (I'm a Reiki Master) I have added a link so you will understand what the orbs mean. What do they mean? Or Google ORBS. You'll see...
> 
> Those orbs in his photograph are a very good sign; great energy. Don't laugh too hard... Some say it's inter-dimensional spirits. You have a very special Poodle!


Oh. I just thought it was raining... :smow:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

been itching to do this all weekend but was away at a dog show with the aussie

Super Spoo to the rescue.... (I wanted to do ap hotograph of a cape but couldn't find one i liked) 

Is it sad i think this is the 3rd dog photo i've given capes too *L*


----------



## teddy Ray's mom (May 16, 2010)

*great scott!!!*

"Up pu and away." those were great.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

neVar said:


> been itching to do this all weekend but was away at a dog show with the aussie
> 
> Super Spoo to the rescue.... (I wanted to do ap hotograph of a cape but couldn't find one i liked)
> 
> Is it sad i think this is the 3rd dog photo i've given capes too *L*


ROFL NICE!!

Don't worry, Salukie, it was raining!


----------

